# 2 boys & a girl (photo spam)



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I took some updated shots of Geshia & Arrow today & a couple of my new guy who I have yet to name. I had Geshia and Arrow in a cup to get some flare pics so they look a bit distorted. I love the photo of Arrow that shows of his pretty purple scales. He has really colored up since I got him, even compared to my avatar photo. Thanks for looking :-D.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

they all look amazing!  That first one, is that a girl? She is absolutely stunning though.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

They are pretty! Love your female!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks! Yes, it's a girl. She's my HMPK from Thailand. I'm hoping to spawn her with my green marble HMPK boy, "Fable".


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

PitGurl said:


> Thanks! Yes, it's a girl. She's my HMPK from Thailand. I'm hoping to spawn her with my green marble HMPK boy, "Fable".


Well she is just absolutely gorgeous.  They make a great pair! Love her.  Arrow looks amazing, I love him too.


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Great looking fish! I think I am finding I am partial to the darker varieties.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

beautiful fishies! Geisha especially is just so flipping adorable, love her!


----------



## MikiMaki (Jun 23, 2011)

Aww! I love the DTHMPK boy's colors. They're all adorable.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love the dalmatian. They're all pretty, though.


----------

